# Stallion Fencing



## hzlanep

We have many different kinds of animals that use the pastures on our place, so we have 4X4 goat fence up to 4' high and then a 3 strand electric fence over that, with 1 strand every 2 feet in height, 6' high fence in total. We are interested in a nice stud but are unsure if this is sufficient to keep him in with mares in another field. He will have our geldings for companions though. Any thoughts?


----------



## horselovinguy

hzlanep said:


> We have many different kinds of animals that use the pastures on our place, so we have 4X4 goat fence up to 4' high and then a 3 strand electric fence over that, with 1 strand every 2 feet in height, 6' high fence in total. *We are interested in a nice stud but are unsure if this is sufficient to keep him in with mares in another field.* He will have our geldings for companions though. Any thoughts?



Keeping him in should be easier than keeping him out when they share a fence-line and mares tease when in season...


Check with your local government agriculture office as there may be laws on the books stating what is needed for and must be in place when having a stallion on your premise...
You need to protect your other livestock, hormones are hormones and govern the brain..
We, the humans though need to protect those who not know or understand the forces of nature and how strong and unruly a horse can become in a instant...
_*Safety*_, that of your neighbors/visitors, your own and your other animals needs to be the first priority.

:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## hzlanep

horselovinguy said:


> Keeping him in should be easier than keeping him out when they share a fence-line and mares tease when in season...
> 
> 
> Check with your local government agriculture office as there may be laws on the books stating what is needed for and must be in place when having a stallion on your premise...
> You need to protect your other livestock, hormones are hormones and govern the brain..
> We, the humans though need to protect those who not know or understand the forces of nature and how strong and unruly a horse can become in a instant...
> _*Safety*_, that of your neighbors/visitors, your own and your other animals needs to be the first priority.
> 
> :runninghorse2:...
> _jmo..._



None of our horse pastures share a fence line. All are the same fencing variety and because we have predators and are close to a major interstate, if they got out of the first fence, we have a second external 5 strand electric fence w/ goat wire on our property line they would encounter, so neighbors should be quite safe. XD


----------



## horselovinguy

Doesn't exempt you from the laws put out by government for livestock and their respective fencing...
To safeguard other animals and people who wander where they not belong :icon_rolleyes:...yet it is you who would take the rap if not done to specifications _{if you have them in your area}_.

I like the 6' in height...
But, I'm _not_ a lover of wire used for cattle nor electric wire. 
Not by itself.
Not for horses..
Braided, wide web...something thick and very visible, maybe....

Horses driven by hormones can do some really dumb things, worse than normal...
I've seen them run through several strands just to get to the mare, or kill the innocent gelding in the field near the mare :icon_rolleyes:...no thanks.

We have all kinds of wire near my home...
Besides all the different woven wire sizes and configurations...
I like horse or goat fence with a solid wood board on top or 4 board fencing...
If you want to electrify those combinations with a strand{s}..._go for it._
The difference to me is visibility, and lots of it.
Wood posts every 6'6" apart, a 1x6 on top...my fence is 2" shy of 5' high for my geldings...
_You see it, the horses see it and when running full-tilt playing they know exactly where they need to skid to a stop. :icon_rolleyes:
_:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## hzlanep

We are fine for our local codes. We consulted with our county agent before install. Our fence is not an electric fence by itself. It is 4X4" goat wire up to 4' high with a strand of electric on top and two overlapping the goat fence to deter coyotes. I guess we could trade the top strand out for braided wire for better visibility there, but otherwise, I just need to know if the fencing is sufficient or if we should pass. Our posts are 10' apart with h-posts every 150-200' depending on the terrain.


----------



## horselovinguy

To me, no it_ isn't _sufficient because of the visibility above the 4' mark not being there.
Stud fence, if you bought stud horse fence is 6' tall of 2"x4" rectangular square or diamond design, then often has a board on top and a electric strand...overkill, probably but when dealing with expensive stock they look to truly protect the investments standing inside that fenced area...
And there is normally a 4' alley between runs/paddocks for safeguarding those animals from touching each other too.
They talk, they squeal...they do not touch though.

See what others write of though...
I may be totally off-base in my thoughts and admit that. :smile:

Good luck in your project...enjoy the build ongoing.
:runninghorse2:*...*
_jmo..._


----------



## SilverMaple

If that 4x4 goat fence is what I'm thinking it is, that is generally unsuitable for horses, especially stallions-- they can easily kick into it, but the holes are too small to then release the leg.


For a stallion, I would want a minimum of 6' high with either diamond mesh no-climb horse fence on the bottom and two rails on that reinforced with electric, or post and board 6' high reinforced with electric. Stallions are likely to kick and strike, making them require a fence they A.) respect and stay away from, and B.) won't get hung up in if they do hit it.


----------



## hzlanep

SilverMaple said:


> If that 4x4 goat fence is what I'm thinking it is, that is generally unsuitable for horses, especially stallions-- they can easily kick into it, but the holes are too small to then release the leg.
> 
> 
> For a stallion, I would want a minimum of 6' high with either diamond mesh no-climb horse fence on the bottom and two rails on that reinforced with electric, or post and board 6' high reinforced with electric. Stallions are likely to kick and strike, making them require a fence they A.) respect and stay away from, and B.) won't get hung up in if they do hit it.



We actually haven't bought the wire for our last pasture yet, so we definitely could do the no climb horse wire. These were the products that we can get easily where I live. Is there a particular height that would work best? And when you say to add a board to the top, what size board? Also, when you say two rails reinforced with electric, are you talking about two strands of the electric fencing material? Safety for the horse and people are my primary concern, so overkill is better than underkill!



https://redbrandstore.com/collectio...MIsLST7Lng2wIVhmx-Ch1-aweCEAAYASAAEgJlJPD_BwE


----------



## horselovinguy

If you have Tractor Supply stores near you, or farm supply stores look in them for what grade of fence they stock and the prices.
There is a difference in wire thickness used...and it matters A LOT!
I have the rectangular shaped horse fence...depending where you are the diamond might be better.
I also see black fence, horse design commonly along with regular Red-brand in the store.
I know on chain link fence, if it is black it tricks the eye and you look through it not seeing it...not sure what it does or the purpose of it for horses...aesthetics? :shrug:


No matter where you purchase from, price shop and ask about quantity discounts...


As for boards...if you space posts closer rather than further you can use 1"x6" easily and they are strong.
The further out you space the posts the weaker the fence becomes and the heavier the grade of product is needed..
I would not want my posts any further apart than 8' and probably closer for stud fence...
16' board length is a common size concerning livestock fencing needs.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## hzlanep

Do you think 5' no climb fence would be sufficient with a board on top or does it need to go all the way up to the board and be 6'?


----------



## hzlanep

Just realized all the post are already driven and they are t-posts, so not sure of a way to add lumber to that. Is there an alternative?


----------



## horselovinguy

I use 5' no climb for my placid 15+ hand geldings... they _can_ challenge it with their chest when they choose.
The top board covers 2" of wire mesh then is additional height...so you can make a decision based on your horses height and activity level.
My one horse can jump it if he wants to...he just doesn't realize it yet...hope he never does! :|


Its expensive to put up proper fencing to protect your horses...and then to maintain it.
A lot of work, expense and labor of love involved...
Done right, it is a investment in your future seldom needing to be redone.
Done on the cheap, headaches and often expenses you face to fix it. 

:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## SilverMaple

Six feet total fence height MINIMUM for a stallion. Some will jump, and then you need to go higher. I would not use t-posts for a stallion, no matter what fence you put with it. Wood posts.


The top rail on most fences is 1x6". If the fence is 5' high, put one rail at about 5.5' and attach the wire to it so nobody puts their head/leg through between the fence and rail, and you may want to put another rail on top.


Around here, most stallions are housed in 6.5" heavy duty pipe fencing or pipe panel paddocks.


----------



## Yogiwick

What is he currently in?

Your fencing sounds good, but my concern is that he would kick out and reach through the electric to the metal. But the design is good. I would NOT replace ANYTHING with barbed wire, it will NOT help with visibility and is dangerous, especially as a top strand as if he were to jump and get caught...


----------



## hzlanep

Yogiwick said:


> What is he currently in?
> 
> Your fencing sounds good, but my concern is that he would kick out and reach through the electric to the metal. But the design is good. I would NOT replace ANYTHING with barbed wire, it will NOT help with visibility and is dangerous, especially as a top strand as if he were to jump and get caught...



I'm not really sure. They had him stalled when we went to see him. He's only two at the moment, so he may not be super hard to handle now, but he might be later in life. I do not plan to use any barbed wire anywhere on our place, ever.


----------



## Yogiwick

hzlanep said:


> I'm not really sure. They had him stalled when we went to see him. He's only two at the moment, so he may not be super hard to handle now, but he might be later in life. I do not plan to use any barbed wire anywhere on our place, ever.


Oh I misread "braided wire" lol. I still avoid anything wire. Definitely electric wire (can't see). I would recommend electric tape or one of the safer rope ones. The stallions I've known have done well in hot electric fencing without too much "other" fuss, but better safe then sorry.


----------



## QtrBel

There are several reasons for the 6' height and realize 6' is for the average sized horse. Taller horse and you want taller fencing. In no particular order - you don't want them challenging the fence which they will if the top is close to chest/base of neck height, you don't want them eyeballing it and deciding they can jump that height (my draft can flat foot a 5' fence give him room to run and he'd easily clear 6') and you don't want them reaching over or through and biting anyone. If they can comfortably get their head over they will lunge and snap at passers by. Stallion Entertainment 101. If the entire fence is electrified and they have the utmost respect (think they give it a wide berth) then if they are double fenced and cannot leave your property perhaps you could get away with lower fencing heights. They can be the calmest, sweetest natured horse in the world and you may never have experienced any reason to think they would act otherwise but I promise at some point they will do the unexpected if you are not 100% on your toes 100% of the time. I won't keep a rank horse. No excuses. All but one of my stallions have been teddy bears my son handles/has handled/ridden (the one is my draft stallion and my child is only now at an experience level and size that I'll consider him handling him - horse 18.2 hands, 2300lbs) but my DH can attest to the unpredictability and has the teeth marks (scars and an ER bill) to prove it and that was from the one that had the best nature.


----------



## TimWhit91

One of my neighbors had a stallion in a fence with t-posts. He tried to jump it and impaled himself, didn't die instantly. I would avoid t-posts with a stallion. This fence had wood posts, then inbetween them was a t-post.


----------



## QtrBel

"We have many different kinds of animals that use the pastures on our place, so we have 4X4 goat fence up to 4' high and then a 3 strand electric fence over that, with 1 strand every 2 feet in height, 6' high fence in total. We are interested in a nice stud but are unsure if this is sufficient to keep him in with mares in another field. He will have our geldings for companions though. Any thoughts?"


Had only skimmed the OP and assumed a lower fence height. My bad. I would as suggested use a no climb horse fence instead of goat fencing and go to 5 strands on top and make sure the electric is hot as hades. Cap the tops of the t-posts. I assume this is already done to run the top strand but if not then that does need done. Our stallions are in electric only with alternating strands of wide tape and wire. With the exception of one that I swear is impervious to electricity and a contortionist we have not had issues keeping them contained. That one horse is the reason for the alternating strands. We have 9 strands on his fence. IME I have found that it takes both as you want the tape for visibility and the wire for stingability. No matter how hot the charger I have found that tape and braided wire don't carry the punch that straight wire does. Initially I only had tape and a PEL charger that was specifically for tape. Had drafts and saddle horses, no stallions. No problems. Lost the PEL charger to a direct strike during a storm and have not found a replacement charger here that packs the power that charger did when used with tape. When I bought my first stallion he respected electric and I never had an issue but stallions number 2 and 3 (now 4) each had a lack of respect for the tape. For a couple closing the gap somewhat by adding strands cured them for one only adding in the wire and even more strands helped.


----------



## carshon

as another poster commented please check with our local ag office or county. My county has fencing requirements for stallions and bulls. they do not come out and inspect fencing but if your horse gets out and goes to a neighbors and causes damage to property or other animals these laws will hold up in court. This happened in my county 20 years ago - when a young stallion got out and roamed the county for over a month jumping or breaking into paddocks with mares in them - causing damage to property and other horses (it nearly killed a womans gelding trying to get to the mare it was pastured with) this was a HUGE court case in our area as the stallion owner was sued for several hundred thousand dollars. The stallion once returned home still tried to jump and get out of its enclosure and it eventually disappeared. 

Stallions can be unpredictable. A really easy going young stud can turn into a monster once he is a breeding stallion. Check all local laws and ordinances as well as your own home owners insurance. better safe than sorry.


----------



## KigerQueen

when checking fencing for live stock you NEED to say its for a stallion. they can get volitile and fight out of a fence. you want something he can body slam and hold up. no climb will not. imagine you are putting a unhandle wild mustang in it. they dont know fencing and will run fill force into it or go over. Studs can do VERY stupid things to get to mares including forgetting to respect fencing. 

also THIS right here is why wire fencing and t posts are NOT enough for most horses much less a stallion. note horse was fine






THIS is why you want a 6ft MINIMUM!





another example by a stallion





your fence needs to be able to withstand THIS type of behavior. 




not saying the stallion WILL behave this way but they all CAN and sometimes do. you HAVE to be prepared for the worst. if that stud gets loose he can attack and kill geldings, go after people on horse back and breed mares that are NOT meant for him. he can cause ALOT of damage. 

i will tell you as a mare owner who boarded with stallions i was always worried. one day the owners young stud got away from her and attacked a horse statue and DESTROYED IT because he thought it was another stallion! she has 5 stallions! what if i was walking my mare? what if he attacked me and hurt my mare because she was not in season? what if he bred her and i had to pay a vet to lute her? or worst what if it happened when i was not there and he got to my mare and no one told me? 

stallions NEED proper containment. they CAN be just as dangerous as bulls. again there are some fantastic studs who behave better than some geldings, but they are animals ruled by their hormones. you HAVE to be ready.

now if you want to use the remaining t posts i would get livestock panels like i posted in the picture. the t posts will help them stay in place. again TALL livestock pannels.

here are some examples of stallion safe fencing.


----------



## QtrBel

Kiger if it isn't pipe fencing they can destroy it if the drive is there or themselves trying. That is why the electric in combination. A hot enough fence that is well maintained will deter them (well 99.9% of them). If you have that .1% you know it and you find another way to contain him, geld him or sell him to someone that has the means to contain him. Or if it is an aggression issue that is that dangerous and out of control you put them down. The best behaved stallions are those that are handled from birth to know how to act and have a handler that is 100% on his/her toes and ideally have their own herd whether it is being run with their own mares or a gelding band or even another stallion depending on the situation. Letting them be horses helps tremendously with their attitude and supports a healthy mentality and working relationship.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Here's what our fencing looks like. 6 ft high, with board on top, plus we have a strand of electrobraid that runs around the top on the inside of the board which keeps him away from it altogether. We also only put mares in pastures that have at least 2 fences, and a large area between those fences, between them and the stallion. 

Our stallion is very laid back and is a good babysitter for the colts when we're weaning and will tolerate a gelding in with him, not all stallions are temperamentally suited for that. Frequently they have to be housed alone. If you've never had a stallion, never handled one, then I would suggest you go work on a breeding farm for a while before you invest in one. They create a LOT more work, even when they are the best tempered and behaved animals ever.


----------



## KigerQueen

QtrBel said:


> Kiger if it isn't pipe fencing they can destroy it if the drive is there or themselves trying. That is why the electric in combination. A hot enough fence that is well maintained will deter them (well 99.9% of them). If you have that .1% you know it and you find another way to contain him, geld him or sell him to someone that has the means to contain him. Or if it is an aggression issue that is that dangerous and out of control you put them down. The best behaved stallions are those that are handled from birth to know how to act and have a handler that is 100% on his/her toes and ideally have their own herd whether it is being run with their own mares or a gelding band or even another stallion depending on the situation. Letting them be horses helps tremendously with their attitude and supports a healthy mentality and working relationship.



im aware and i personally dont have studs as i dont breed. but my emphasis is the type and strength. i have seen nice laid back studs get stupid. you want your basis covered and have at least half decent fencing. i have seen geldings behave horridly and even a well behaved stud can have an off day. also new stud new place can cause issues. 90% of the time its not an issue. but i have seen when it is and its not purdy. nothing wrong with having a GOOD fence.


----------

